# New members of the SF Brotherhood



## Ravage (Jul 11, 2008)

> Acting Under Secretary of the Army Nelson Ford (second from right), along with family and friends of graduating Soldiers, congratulates the 113 newest members of the U.S. Army Special Forces during a graduation ceremony for Special Forces Qualification Course in Fayetteville, N.C., July 11. The graduation ceremony caps more than a year of training in unconventional warfare, language and advanced leadership skills to become a part of the U.S. military's only dedicated unconventional warfare force. The Soldiers will be assigned to seven Special Forces groups and will soon deploy across the world to serve as the nation's Global Scouts.



Congratulations to all !


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 11, 2008)

Congrats, Men!


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 11, 2008)

Congratulations Men. Well done. 

See those white boxes they all have in their laps ? That's a sharp pointy thing made by Chris Reeve with design input from Mr. Bill Harsey................"Yarbouragh Knife"


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats guys!! YB-0657 ;)


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 13, 2008)

Congratulations............  Job well done.


----------



## Ajax (Jul 14, 2008)

I don't think I've ever heard us called Global Scouts before.  I'm awaiting the arrival of two of those fresh faces to my team room.  Congrats...and hurry up!

YB-1151


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats and felicidades!


----------



## The91Bravo (Jul 14, 2008)

WTG men!!! Great Job, and good hunting


----------



## car (Jul 14, 2008)

Ajax said:


> I don't think I've ever heard us called Global Scouts before.  I'm awaiting the arrival of two of those fresh faces to my team room.  Congrats...and hurry up!
> 
> YB-1151



So is "Global Scouts Out!" gonna replace "De Opresso Liber?"


----------



## Swill (Jul 14, 2008)

My jealousy knows no bounds. Good job, fellas.


----------



## bella (Jul 20, 2008)

Was Crip among those with new sharp pointy things in boxes?

Either way, congratulations, you are much needed!!


----------



## Trip_Wire (Jul 20, 2008)

Congratulations! 

Here's my one of my sharp pointy things! ;)


----------



## surgicalcric (Jul 20, 2008)

bella said:


> Was Crip among those with new sharp pointy things in boxes?...



Yes, I received the knife at graduation.  That was almost a year ago now though...do try to keep up.  ;)

Crip


----------

